# Featherfins in 65G (48") tank



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

I am just about setting new 65G (48" x 15") tank and I found this very interesting feathefin discussion "Keeping and Breeeding Lake Tanganyika featherfins".

I really like any featherfins - especially C. furcifer and C. foai - so my main question is if I could try with C. furcifer or C. foai (eg. 1M and 3F) in my new 65G (48" x 15") tank? 
If it is not possible with C. foais and C. furcifer - could I try with any other featherfin (Boops, Nasuta and Ventralis)? 
What ratio am I able to keep in this tank? 
If I get juveniles how many should I start with? 
Would be enough place to put Cyprichromis group in this tank beside featherfins or would be this overstocked already? 
And last question if I could have two males - is there any recommendation on decoration (rock piles in center or something)?

Hope I get answered this question befre my little project begins. Thanks in advance.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't keep any of those fish in a 4' tank. I might possibly try ventralis or nasutas in a 5' tank but definitely not Foai.
I think A Dwenti may work in a 4' tank. I alao wouldn't keep any type of jumbo cyps in a 4' tank. Non jumbo cyps or paracyps should be fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I was also advised to keep ventralis in a 72" tank.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i keep Furcifer Ruziba in a 6' tank 72"x18" and i think my tank is to small. when mine get bigger i'm def gonna need a 180 72"x24" or even better a 240 96"x24". i would not try a 4' for sure


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe A. dewindti.. but not much else in featherfins, at least not to expect their best.


----------



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

Ok, I already have one tank which is about 125G (55" * 23") where I keep Altolamprologus Compressiceps and Neolamprologus Similis group. There is already rocky background where are many hiding plases for Altos and this is why I believe I could move other rocks out of the tank or maybe leave just some of them. And I have many shells so I could place them all over the tank and hopefully they would find some peaceful place where they will not be covered with sand by Featherfin. What do you think about that? Would that work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd remove the similis and altolamps and give the featherfins the entire bottom. This was the advice given to me and since I wanted the altolamps...I never got the featherfins.


----------



## Galc (May 12, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I'd remove the similis and altolamps and give the featherfins the entire bottom. This was the advice given to me and since I wanted the altolamps...I never got the featherfins.


What about Cyprichromis?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Galc said:


> Ok, I already have one tank which is about 125G (55" * 23") where I keep Altolamprologus Compressiceps and Neolamprologus Similis group. There is already rocky background where are many hiding plases for Altos and this is why I believe I could move other rocks out of the tank or maybe leave just some of them. And I have many shells so I could place them all over the tank and hopefully they would find some peaceful place where they will not be covered with sand by Featherfin. What do you think about that? Would that work?


The tank is too small for Foai/Furcifer, Nasuta,Ventralis or Boops IMO.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

while i stick with my original opinion of a 4' tank being to small for featherfins, i would also point out that all fish and scenarios are different. i have seen a video pf ruziba in a 90 that were doing awesome. as far as cyps go, everyone will tell u that they are great tankmates for featherfins. my experience was different. i got a group of blue flash cyps to go with my ruziba. the cyps were nasty as **** to everyone.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Dewindti are a perfect fish for this tank. Their colors are not as bright, but you definitely get the feather fin behavior.


----------



## Tetlee (Aug 6, 2003)

sumthinfishy said:


> while i stick with my original opinion of a 4' tank being to small for featherfins, i would also point out that all fish and scenarios are different. i have seen a video pf ruziba in a 90 that were doing awesome. as far as cyps go, everyone will tell u that they are great tankmates for featherfins. my experience was different. i got a group of blue flash cyps to go with my ruziba. the cyps were nasty as #%$& to everyone.


I will admit my dominant male Cyp Kekese is the biggest *************** to everyone in the tank than any of my other fish. Thankfully not problem aggression as it's spread throughout rather than pursuing one fish, but he certainly is heavy with all his constant displaying/ dashing about & showing off. None of my other Cyps(I have 18 of them) have ever showed even a glimpse of aggression mind you.


----------

